# JD 3235 cutting off when engine is loaded



## crossthreaded (Apr 11, 2009)

pulling my hair out on this one.


jd 3235 w a 3 cyl yanmar diesel

runs fine sitting there, when you try to go forward or back and load down the motor it immediately bogs down and cuts off.


you can try to start it back up and it will spit and sputter and run like crap if it starts.



let it sit for an hour or so and it will start up and run fine, until you try to move it.

replaced fuel and air filters, as well as the fuel line that was cracked, thought it might be sucking air.


only thing I have left on my list is to pull the muffler off and see if it is full of carbon, but I don't think that is it.


the clear bowl on the fuel filter only fills up about 1" when it runs, the other 3235 we have the filter housing fills all the way up.



any suggestions or trouble trees are appreciated.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome Crossthreaded!

A few things come to my mind that, perhaps, you haven't discovered yet.

A pinched, or broken "O" ring at the fuel bowl or a hairline crack on the bowl itself WILL cause the tractor to run like the problems you've described. Another possibility is the debris screen between the fuel tank and cap. These are intentionally installed, not only to filter poured fuel, but they include a very small hole to vent the tank. If yours is missing, the tank will vacuum and choke the injection pump, ultimately causing the tractor to stall (especially under load).

Another potential problem area, and if your tractor is so equipped, is a dirty or poor fuel solenoid electrical connection (at your lift pump).

These Yanmar engines are tough as nails, but very critical when it comes to their fuel system delivery. At 2600 (+/-) fuel PSI, the slightest trace amounts of injested air will create havoc and act like the engine is failing.

Good luck and keep us updated. I'm sure other members with more experience on your model will chime in .

SHARTEL


----------



## crossthreaded (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHARTEL _
> *Welcome Crossthreaded!
> 
> A few things come to my mind that, perhaps, you haven't discovered yet.
> ...



yeah I pulled the fuel filter and didnt see any cracks and the o-ring looked ok. we have a junk 3235 sitting around back that I might pull the bowl off of just to check.

I looked at the solenoid but wasn't sure what it was supposed to do, it seemed to be working correctly. when you turn the key it retracts (away from the injection pump) and then when you start cranking it will move back towards the inj pump.


I might try running it off of a small gas can of diesel and see if that solves the problem.

thanks for the ideas.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I'm with Shartel, sounds like fuel starvation. Check the fuel cap. The check valve may be stuck. Make sure you have good flow from the tank to filter. Let us know what you find.


Could your brakes be stuck on?? How long will it run fine? If it runs fine for a while could be in the trans,


----------



## crossthreaded (Apr 11, 2009)

figured it out, definately one of the stranger things I have ever seen.


the fuel sending unit had come apart, along with the in tank filter being broken off the hose inside the tank.


well it would run fine until the piece of the sending unit would get sucked against the end of the hose.


swapped the tank with the one on the junk mower, filled it up, bled the lines, and went out and mowed 2 fairways.


spent a while trying to get the reels backlapped since the mower had been sitting outside for 2 years, but it is up and going now.

thanks for the help.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

That is great!!! Glad you posted the result!!


----------



## johnkelly101 (Jul 2, 2012)

*John Deer 3235 cuts out*

I use a JD 3235 for a cricket outfield, it has recently started to cut out, leave 20-30 minutes and it will start to cut again.
It has got steadily worse and will now do about 20 yards, if I disengage the cutters quickly the engine will keep going, I can then do another 20 yards!!
I suspect some of pressure cutout, but cannot find anything in the user manual.
Help!!
John


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried the filler cap. It should breather. Blow the fuel lines back. It's sounds like a blockage. Take the fuel line off the injection pump end. Turn the key on and fuel should gush everywhere. It would be a good idea to run neat injector flush through the system


----------



## johnkelly101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys
This is now fixed, yes it was fuel starvation, both fuel filters had been changed, but I was told about the filter in the tank!! it's not mentioned in the 496 page service manual I had bought!! blew back through the line and cleared the blockage.
Can anyone out there tell me how I get the right side mudguard off? it sits over the fuel tank and the fuel filler comes up through it!! it is not covered in the manual as I said.
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi every one, new to the site and its how I made the decision to but a JD3320. I have come up with an issue and hope someone can help. Tractor has 83hrs. was used last week, went to use it yesterday and she would move forward no problems but as soon as i went to back up warning indicator came on, and she showed error code 13. tractor will not move forward or backward. if you shut tractor down and restart you can move forward, as soon as you engage pedal for reverse, she will not move. again it shows error code 13 and ideas?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"error code 13"
Have you contacted dealer?

Would the parking brake or brakes not releasing?


----------



## JOHNNYFLORIDA61 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not yet happened over weekend, will call the 1st thing monday. Parking brake is off, she moves forward just not in reverse.


----------

